# Grand Ridge Brewery On Morning Tv



## Doc (3/2/05)

Walking past the TV this morning and what did I see but large fermentation tanks.
The Grand Ridge brewery was on the Seven Sunrise program this morning as part of the weather segment.

Looks like a great little brewery. 

They were chatting with the owner of the brewery and he was claiming all beers were natural and stated NO sugar.
He was also saying they have some beers they lager for 8 months. I'm guessing this is probably the Moonshine or Supershine beers.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Aarleks (3/2/05)

Grand Ridge are doing great stuff. They are certainly my top Australian brewery.

My favourites of theirs are (with my tasting notes :lol: ):

*Yarra Valley Gold* - Poured a hazy dark amber with a yellowy off-white small head that faded quickly. Complex aroma of smokey toffee (maple syrup), stewed plums, raisins, it smells sticky sweet. Restrained earthy hops, and some dark bread notes in the background. Its almost too much! Smooth flavour that is more restrained than the nose suggests. Some background forresty hop flavours support subdued raisins, black bread, and stewed rhubarb and apples. Hop bitterness is low but complex. Very smooth and creamy in the mouth. Really a very good beer. 3.9/5

*Hat Lifter Stout* - Poured black to very dark brown (very dark red under lights) with a thick off-white head that lasted the glass and laced all the way. A very interesting nutty chocolate aroma with some caramel notes in the background. Flavour was caramel biscuits, chocolate, and light grainy coffee. Medium bitterness. I found it lacked a little presence and was just a bit too watery on the palate. Otherwise a very nice stout indeed. 3.4/5


Their Pilsener and theNatural Blonde (a Belgian Wit style) aren't so hot. I found the pilsner smelt great but tasted generic. The NB is nice but watery. 


Do yourself a favour and check them out if you haven't already.


----------



## Hopeye (3/2/05)

I found the the Hatlifter Stout had very strong notes of Honey, but, then that might be because I had been drinking Mountain Goat all night. Got a six-pack of the Hatlifter as take-aways to slate my thrist on the train home....


----------



## Snow (3/2/05)

It's funny how differing tastes can be. I thought the Hat Lifter Stout was way below par, and I've tried it several times in different places from the bottle and from the keg, so it's not a batch problem. I think it is just ordinary. However, I thought the Natural Blonde is probably the best wit made in Australia (that I've tasted).

The Moonshine is a great scotch ale and worthy of it's many awards, but the Supershine I thought was a bit overdone and doesn't know if it's a scotch ale or a barleywine. I bought a six pack of it and will cellar it for a year or 2 to see if it improves.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## sosman (3/2/05)

Hordes of brewers will be descending on Grand Ridge 12,13 Feb for Beerfest. It is a great weekend, and if you have nothing else on and its not too far away, consider visiting.

http://melbournebrewers.org/wiki/BeerFest


----------

